# Canon Pro 100 print size??



## monkey44 (Nov 18, 2017)

I recently converted to Win10 Pro ... and prior to it, had Win7 Pro ... during the print setup, there was a setting for 8.5x11 prints. With Win10, that option is not available??? it goes from 5x7 to 8x10 to 10x12, to 14x17 to 13x19 ...

I bought several albums for storing prints at 8.5x11 just because it's a nice size - and it fills the pages. Can anyone tell me if this is a Win10 issue, or some other setting?? It has a "letter size", but soon as I go to photo print, it skips itself to the 8x10 print. 

I'd like to stay consistent with these display albums - as I show them to clients occasionally ... and editors. I'm a little tech-dumb when it comes to setting these printers, and can't always find the correct way to get what I like. I still have one LT with Win7, so can print from that, but it's one more step ... thx B


----------



## Drum (Nov 19, 2017)

what programme are you using to edit your images? surely there is a custom settings option with that programme that you can specify 8.5x11. Alternatively open printers and devices in your start screen and go to preferences and if nesscersary customise it from there- but I think Letter size covers 8.5x11.


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm using CPP to print from ... I process from RAW, then convert, and detail it how I want the image. Then, call up the print menu and it will not give the 8.5x11 any more since the switch to Win 10 ...

I have Photoshop too, so can print from it ... but it was very handy to work RAW right from that DPP and then print. And it's giving me what I need for these prints -- I use Photoshop when I need it, and DPP when it does the job, and gets some very fine prints ... 

I'm just puzzled why Win 10 shifts out of 8.5x11 letter, as soon as I call the project a photo-quality ... if down sizes to 8x10 ... Can I work around it, YES, but why would I if it's just a setting I'm missing, or don't see ... stumped!!


----------

